# Schilf in Mörtelkübel in den Teich setzen?



## martin karstens (25. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!
Möchte in meinem Schwimmteich und Filtergraben __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben pflanzen. Damit die Rhizome nicht die Teichfolie durchlöchern dachte ich mir die Pflanzen in Mörtelkübel zu setzen. Die Mörtelkübel dann so 5cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. So sind sie gut mit Wasser versorgt und ich muss keine Löcher unten reinbohren, ... wo dann die Rhizome sich ihren Weg suchen. Oder wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?
Lieben Gruß aus dem Norden,
Martin


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf in Mörtelkübel in den Teich setzen?*

Moin Martin und Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Teichforum!



> Oder wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?



Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich beide Pflanzen mehr oder minder aus dem Teich verbannt habe.
In meinem Teich habe ich noch einen kleinen Korb voller Schilf, aber es wandert durch die kleinsten Ritzen des Korbes, sodass ich es komplett aus dem Folienteich entfernen werden.
Mein Großer __ Rohrkolben hat mich ziemlich freiwillig verlassen, weil es keine ausreichende Substratauflage für ihn gab.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in den Kübeln soooviel Wasseraustausch stattfindet, aber: Versuch macht kluch? 
Außerdem werden die Pflanzen dann versuchen oberhalb auszubrechen.... es bleibt also Arbeit für Dich.
Die meisten Teichbesitzer verzichten aus Sicherheitsgründen auf den Einsatz von Schilf. 

Wenn ich nochmal __ Schilfrohr (klick) integrieren sollte, dann nur in einem stabilen Fertigteich....

Hier mal noch ein paar passende Links dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=48882
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4117
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4509


----------



## karsten. (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf in Mörtelkübel in den Teich setzen?*

Hallo

wenn _ich_ Schilf in Mörtelkübel sperren wollte , 
würde den Rand ein paar cm unter die Wasserlinie legen und dadurch den Wasseraustausch gewährleisten . 

oder
Wasser in die Behälter leiten und überlaufen lassen
und nur mineralisches Substrat verwenden 

Musst halt aufpassen wenn die Rizome rauskrabbeln !  


die Kübel würde ich aber unbedingt gegen Kippen sichern ,
das Schilf hat später eine große Windlast
z.B. unten Rohre quer anschrauben und im Substrat verankern

So eingesperrtes Schilf sollte man auch alle paar Jahre "umtopfen"

Das Schilf kann so natürlich nicht seine enorme Reinigungswirkung  entfalten !

mfG


----------



## martin karstens (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Schilf in Mörtelkübel in den Teich setzen?*

Danke Annett und Karsten für eure schnellen Antworten. Werde in dem Filtergraben Schilf in Mörtelkübel mal ausprobieren. Er ist doch so schön!
Die Filterleistung wird wohl leiden, da weniger Wasser ausgetauscht wird. Geht also eher um die Optik.
Gruß Martin


----------

